

Apple now worth double Dell's market value - drm237
http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/14397/
Today, in intraday NASDAQ trading, Apple's market value passed 2 times that of Dell's, $127.81 billion vs. $63.65 billion.
======
jsjenkins168
Can you say over-valuation? AAPL is trading at >40x earnings. iPhone or not
that is a high multiple!

------
portLAN
Funny, I noticed that a week or two ago after reading iCon.

------
hello_moto
Will it stay? That's a better question.

